# Couple of personal best



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

2 brothers in from Utah decided to go for something a little bigger than their local carp. We had some opportunities on some bigger fish but they were thrilled with these along with some spotted gar. Probably 100+ arrows were flung


----------



## STXTOPWATER (Sep 18, 2012)

Hows the bowfishing on Choke with the low water level? Me and a buddy did a trip with you a few years ago. A trip i will never forget, if the conditions are right i would like to do it again.


----------



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

Stxtopwater I sent ya a PM.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------

